# Fuente Alimentacion TV LCD Philips 42PFL3512D...



## FMVR (Sep 1, 2011)

*Hola...*

Lo primero decir que si este tema no va aqui pido perdon a los moderadores y administradores, pero soy nuevo y es que es mi primer post...

Tengo un problema con mi TV LCD Philips 42PFL3512D, voy a explicarlo lo mejor que pueda para ver si alguien puede ayudarme en mi duda...

Tengo una Philips 42PFL3512D y tiene la misma fuente que aparece en la foto que adjunto. Los dos condensadores que he señalado son fisicamente identicos, son dos condensadores cerámicos azules, pues resulta que uno de ellos se me ha quemado  (el que se ve mas abajo, esta totalmente negro), el otro tiene la serigrafia 33J 6KV UK, según creo es 33 picofaradios con 5% de tolerancia y 6000v, los condensadores cerámicos están serigrafiados en la placa como C322 (el de mas abajo, en mi caso el quemado) y el C319 (el de mas arriba, en mi caso el bueno), según la posición que se ve en la foto)....

El fallo que tiene la TV es que al endender se enciende la mitad de la pantalla (coincide que se enciende la mitad que tiene el condensador ceramico bien,la parte que esta el condensador ceramico quemado no enciende, ya que cada condensador ceramico tiene encima un conector que uno va a una parte de la pantalla y el otro a la otra parte de la pantalla), a lo pocos segundos se apaga quedando se encendido el led en azul, a los pocos segundos se enciende el led rojo y parpadea dos veces, luego se apaga el led el led rojo y a los pocos segundo se enciende en rojo quedando la tv en standby. Según el manual tecnico es el error 2, que es un fallo de alimentación, es decir, que no llega 12v o es menor y entra en modo protección...

*Mi duda es ¿que el otro condensador que fisicamente parece el mismo debe ser de la misma característica?*...

El otro dia fui a comprar el condesador ceramico 33J 6KV y resulta que no tienen en la tienda, dicen que es muy raro encontrarlo de 6000v, me ha dicho que puedo poner en paralelo tres condensadores que sumen en total 6000v y 33picos, los condensadores ceramicos que me ha dado tiene la serirafia 10.1 NSM, me ha dicho que si lo pongo en paralelo los tres condensadores quedaria con 33picos y 6000v. Mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados y quedria *¿saber si eso que me ha dicho el de la tienda de poner los tres condensadores en paralelo es asi o no?...* 






Ver Imagen Grande: http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/previo/thump_6872560fuente-philips-42pfl.png

*Salu2...*


----------



## bloque3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Muy buenas y queria comentar que a mi me pasa lo mismo pero el mio es un philips 47pfl8404h/12 y se me ha puesto toda la pantalla en negro y he desmontado la parte trasera del tv y la placa de alimentacion tenia los condesadores quemandos pero el impreso se ve sin problema y lleva cuatro condensadores (derecha 33j 6kv lk y 22j 6kv)-(33j 6kv lk y 10j 6kv Δ93) no se si seran los mismos pero yo le cambie los cuatro y va bien.


----------

